# Repashy Meat Pie Food



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I just saw this product and was wondering if bettas liked it. Anyone used it before? What do y'all think of the ingredients?










Meal Replacement Gel for Carnivorous Species of Fish, Amphibians, Invertebrates, and Reptiles. This 4oz bag will make up to 4 one cup sized servings.​ 
INGREDIENTS: Whole Sardine Meal, Whole Squid Meal, Whole Krill Meal, Pea Protein Isolate, Dried Brewers Yeast, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Dried Kelp, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Dicalcium Phosphate,Taurine, Spirulina Algae, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).​ 
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 55%, Crude Fat min. 7%, Crude Fat Min 6% Max 8%, Crude Fiber max. 6%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2.5%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%. 

DIRECTIONS: To prepare one cup of product, add ¼ cup of powder into ¾ cup of cold water and stir until blended. Microwave until it starts to boil (typically 2-3 minutes), remove and stir. Alternatively, bring water to a boil on stove, remove from heat, and stir in powder. Immediately pour into a storage container or mould, and let sit at room temp until firm. The finished gel can be cut into cubes, shredded, or used as a whole slab. Whatever is not used immediately should be treated as fresh food. It can be stored sealed in refrigerator for up to two weeks, and in freezer for up to six months. To adjust firmness of gel, use more or less water as desired.​ MADE IN USA​​


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Definitely keen on what people think of this product.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's great fish food 
definitely get it if you can. personally I'm too lazy to make it


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't know Repashy made that! Wow. But I wonder how one would feed their bettas with it since it would sink?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

majesticstorm said:


> I didn't know Repashy made that! Wow. But I wonder how one would feed their bettas with it since it would sink?


^__^ i dunno. My betta eats everything, sink or float.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahahaha, lucky! My boy associates food with floating objects. He doesn't notice food even if it was on a leaf right in front of his face.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I have it, my fish all ADORE it, bettas included, my frogs enjoy it, and I sometimes give scraps to my hermit crabs (and I heard he's developing a crab formula.. I can't wait for that). I originally tried it to give my frogs a bit more variety of foods, but everything likes it, so everything gets it once or twice a week.

It's a PITA to mix up in small quantities but it can be frozen for up to 6 months.

There is also a tropical fish formula (community plus) and a veggie formula (soilent green) for algae eaters. I keep meaning to order/find either of those, but I keep forgetting


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

soilent green isnt straight veggie/greens its got fish, insect larvae, crustaceans, rotifers, protazoans, and snails, and other organizams.


the super green is the straight veggie/greean/algae food


i tried the meat pie with my bettas but they would only eat it if i squished one end a good bit for the to take a bite from and i had to hold it with tongs as none would go after it as it sunk.

my goldfish and cichlids love it though


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I chop mine up pretty fine for my frogs when I get it ready, so I wonder if that's why my bettas seem to eat it more readily - it's only slightly bigger than their NLS pellets.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

What exactly is the consistency like? Fairly firm, like playdoh? My guy likes to chase food as it falls, so if I can get it chopped small enough, I'm thinking he'll like it. 

sarahspins, do you chop it and then freeze it? Or do you have to defrost, then chop?

I love that this food doesn't have any wheat/corn products- it just seems so unnecessary for bettas.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

It's fairly firm.. I freeze it in the little solo cups as is.. I thaw one out and cut off what I'll feed (about 1/4 of the little container) and chop that up with a razor blade... the rest stays in the fridge until it's used up.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

looks like an interesting an interesting product though i dont think its for me to get. im fine with frozen BW and my gecko would probably prefer the bug burgers. how well does the gelatin hold up? ive used water cubes for crickets, any homemade water cubes just became a gooey blob that drowned crickets,

lol they named one product soilent green, i think they're lieing about the indegredients, soylent green is people.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Well it doesn't stick around for long  In my crab tank it tends to start to dry out a bit, not melt... I only leave it in there for 24 hours.


----------

